

BoingBoing's tribute to Steve Jobs - Classic Mac theme - saulrh
http://boingboing.net/2011/10/05/steve-jobs-has-died.html

======
gnoupi
That's the kind of tribute which I find a bit creepy. I mean, unless this was
used another time, it looks like it was prepared "in case of the event".

Well, I guess this kind of thing is common anyway. See all the "life of Steve
Jobs" articles which are popping in the news, written months ago.

But it still feels not fully right.

